
Bugs That Became Features - makarov
https://birdeatsbug.com/5-bugs-that-became-features
======
turdnagel
Number 3 is a joke, right? The rest are relatively interesting.

~~~
makarov
Well, the source said the following: The lady looked impressive all over, far
more realistic than other games even attempted. Complete realism wasn't
possible, of course, and Gard intended Lara to have somewhat exaggerated
dimensions from the start. While making test adjustments to her girlish
figure, a slip of his mouse turned an intended 50% increase to her breast size
into a 150% gain. It met with instant approval from the team before he could
correct it.

[https://www.ign.com/articles/2008/03/01/ign-presents-the-
his...](https://www.ign.com/articles/2008/03/01/ign-presents-the-history-of-
tomb-raider)

